# Troybuilt 26/20 carb adjustment



## bigbelly (Dec 22, 2012)

I'm unable to locate the idle speed adjustment screw. I've removed all of the heat shield bolts that I can access but it seems that the fuel tank and belt guard must to be removed to release the heat shield and get a decent look at the carb. The only adjustment screw I can see and access (through the throttle control slot), appears to be a high rev limiter.

Engine M# 370-sua Serial# 0807151 B0188 

Thanks, Tom B


----------



## cecil14 (Jan 28, 2014)

That's the only adjustment there is on my 179cc storm 2410. There is no idle adjustment, that's handled by the throttle lever and governor setup, if I'm not mistaken.

How you adjust it? That's a wonderful question...I will be asking about the governor linkage myself in another post shortly.


Anthony


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Most "new" engines don't have adjustable carbs because of the EPA crap. They have to run so lean they barely run.


----------

